# Das Wasser ist wieder klar



## Schwabenteich (1. Mai 2012)

Das Wasser im Mini ist nach meiner Umräumaktion endlich wieder klar. Jetzt gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun, als geniessen und den Pflanzen beim wachsen zusehen 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## axel (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Hallo Christine


Dein Mini sieht aber toll aus  
Viel Spaß beim Pflanzenwachstum beobachten .


lg axel


----------



## Schwabenteich (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Kleines Update vom Teich: Wassernuss und __ Wasserstern wachsen richtig toll, die Tannenwedel sehen langsam aber sicher auch aus, wie sie sollen. Gestern kam dann noch N. __ Aurora an ihren Platz - der Teich gefällt nicht nur dem Froschkönig richtig gut 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Schwabenteich (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Inzwischen ist ja wieder etwas Zeit vergangen: die __ Aurora wurde gegen eine N. tetragona ausgetauscht, da das Wasser im Teich aktuell nur 17 Grad hat und damit ungeeignet für eine wärmeliebende Seerose ist. Der  Mazus in der Jutewurst und der Tannenwedel liefern sich einen richtigen Wettbewerb beim Wachsen. Leider ist weder an den gelben noch an den blauen __ Schwertlilien eine Knospe zu sehen... trotz Düngung  Bei den gelben kann ich es verstehen, die wurden erst dieses Jahr gepflanzt, die blauen sind schon ein paar Jahre in ihrem Sumpfbeet und wollen trotzdem nicht blühen.

Auf dem erstensieht man die ganze "Teichlandschaftmit Sumpfbeeten links und rechts und Miniteichenit N. __ Helvola und Wasserhyazinthe - inklusive Bobbycar 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Toll! Wo hast du dieses Wasserlaufbecken her?


----------



## elkop (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

hallo christine, einen sehr schönen teich hast du da, gratuliere


----------



## Schwabenteich (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Das freut mich, dass euch das Pfützlein gefällt 

Der Wasserlauf ist eine ganz normale Bachlaufschale aus dem Baumarkt. Den Quellstein habe ich vor ein paar Jahren zum Geburtstag bekommen  damit ging die Teichgeschichte los. Zuerst stand der Stein mitten im Teich, wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann. Mir war das dann aber zu wenig Wasser, also musste der Quellstein irgendwie an den Rand vom Teich. Da ich eine Lösung wollte, die man im Winter abbauen und einlagern kann, kam die Idee irgendwie auf eine fertige Bachlaufschale.

Mit ein bisschen Algenbewuchs *ähem* und leicht angschmutzt, sieht sie gar nicht soo schlecht aus, finde ich. Außerdem ist es ein ganz hervorragendes Vogelbad, wie "unser" Amselmännchen regelmässig zeigt. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Dachfrosch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Ich finde, sie sieht ganz toll aus! Leider hab ichg die als Einzelstück noch nie gesehen, die scheint es bei uns immer nur als Set von ein paar Metern zu geben...


----------



## Schwabenteich (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Hallo Suni, die Bachlaufschale ist von Heissner und findet sich zum Beispiel bei Hornbach im Sortiment


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Unser Hornbach hat die sicher  nicht, da kenn ich das gesamte Teichsortiment in- und auswendig (was nicht schwer ist, weil er nur Fertigschalen und Folie hat *g*)


----------



## katja (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

die kannst du auch bestellen http://www.google.de/#q=heissner+ba....,cf.osb&fp=7a2283433e02218f&biw=1280&bih=709


----------



## Gladiator (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*



Beim ersten bild, woher hast das Bach-Element? oder ist das extra für so "Wasserfall" gedacht?

Ich Suche so etwas, für nen wasserfall.

Gehe morgen ma ins Bauhaus, meine mama sagte sie hätte dort was gesehen, als wir letztes mal dort waren..


aber vieleicht ist das element wo du hast auch besser, und passender, vieleicht hats ne Nummer oder so etwas xD


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*



katja schrieb:


> die kannst du auch bestellen http://www.google.de/#q=heissner+ba....,cf.osb&fp=7a2283433e02218f&biw=1280&bih=709



ich hab mir das schon angeschaut, ich glaub, das ist mir zu groß - das sieht auf den Fotos viel kleiner aus


----------



## Schwabenteich (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

So sieht mein Mini dieses Jahr aus. Es hat sich ganz schön was getan, finde ich. Ausserdem sollte mal wieder der Rasen gemäht werden....


----------



## Schwabenteich (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Besuch gab es dieses Frühjahr auch schon: erst hat eine Kröte den Weg zum Teich gefunden und beim Reinigen kam ein sehr hübscher Molch zum Vorschein 

Beide habe ich übrigens völlig in Ruhe gelassen. Die Kröte war nach einiger Zeit verschwunden, den Molch habe ich noch öfter gesehen, inzwischen scheint er sich aber auch einen anderen Platz gesucht zu haben.


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Hallo Christine,

beides ist normal. Schau doch mal heute Abend nach - bei dem Wetter (ich sitze hier bei 30° auf der Terrasse) kommen die __ Kröten gerne zum Baden.


----------



## Schwabenteich (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Hallo Christine  dann bin ich mal gespannt, was sich noch so tut. Die Natur ist ganz schön flott. Bisher hat aber unser Garten-Amsler "seinen" Teich (vor allem den Quellstein) noch fest alleine im Griff. Er lässt noch nicht mal seine Frau baden, sie darf nur trinken.


----------



## Schwabenteich (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das Wasser ist wieder klar*

Hilfe, der Teich platzt! Die Kardinäle sind dieses Jahr sehr vermehrungsfreudig. Trotz des Makropoden sind unzählige Jungfische in allen Größen im Teich. Sie sind ausgesprochen niedlich und haben glänzende blaue Äuglein


----------



## burki (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Christine
sehr schöne Minti Teichlandschaft. Besonders gefällt mir das du den Teichrand mit Ufermatte belegt hast.
So sind die häslichen schwarzen Ränder weg und es wird sich hier auch einiges ansiedeln.
Ich habe ich bei mir auch gemacht und nach so langsam kommen hier auch Pflanzen die ich nicht selber gesetzt habe.


----------

